# حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج



## بنت الفادى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج
خمسينية سعودية تطلب الطلاق بعدما رفع زوجها برقعها خلال نومها​






نقلا عن: العربية نت

5 بابة 1724 للشهداء- 16 أكتوبر 2007 ميلادية



طلبت سيدة سعودية الطلاق من زوجها، لأنه كشف برقعها خلال نومها لرؤية وجهها لأول مرة منذ 30 عاماً من زواجهما. فمنذ ارتباط الزوجين، الذين تجاوزا سن الخمسين، لم ير الزوج وجه زوجته، عملاً بالتقاليد المحلية المعمول بها في إحدى قرى جنوب بادية خميس مشيط السعودية.

وأدى الغضب بالزوجة إلى مغادرة المنزل، ملقية باللوم على الزوج الذي، "بعد هذا العمر، يحاول ارتكاب خطأ كبيرا"، يتوجب عليه تحمل تبعاته، وفق ما نقلت صحيفة "الرياض" السعودية الأحد 7-10-2007. وبالفعل، تحمل الزوج وزر "خطأه"، ووجه اعتذارات متكررة لزوجته وأم أولاده، مع وعود بعد التجرؤ على محاولة رؤية وجه زوجته الخمسينية مرة ثانية. وسبق أن نشرت "العربية.نت" عن حالات مختلفة لسعوديين وسعوديات لم ير أزواجهن وجوههن، رغم مرور سنوات، وحتى عقود، على زواجهم. 



مثال ذلك حالة محمد، الذي لم يتمكن من رؤية وجه زوجته رغم مرور 40 عاماً على زواجهما، وإنجابهما 3 أولاد. وفي اللحظة التي شاهد وجهها طالبته بالطلاق، معدة ذلك تجاوزا للعادات والتقاليد التي اعتادت وتربت عليها. أما علي القحطاني أكد أنه رغم مرور عشر سنوات على زواجه لم يتمكن لو مرة واحدة أن يرى وجه زوجته فالبرقع لا يفارق وجهها، وأشار إلى أنه ذات مرة هم أن ينزع برقعها عن وجهها فهددته بترك المنزل والعودة لبيت أهلها إن فكر بذلك، ولم يثنيها عن قرارها ذلك إلا بعد أن أقسم بأغلظ الأيمان بعدم التفكير مرة أخرى في فعل ذلك. أما حسن العتيبي فقد حاول الضغط على زوجته الملثمة من خلال تهديدها بالزواج من أخرى إذا لم تكشف له وجهها، إلا أنها فضلت أن يكون لها "ضرة" ولم تكتف بذلك بل رشحت إحدى صديقاتها التي لاتتمسك بهذه العادة الصارمة. وتقول أم ربيع الجحدري البالغة من العمر سبعين عاما، وهي أم لشابين لم يرا هما وزوجها وجهها ولو مرة واحدة، إنها اعتادت على ارتداء البرقع منذ أن كنت طفلة معتبرة أن خلعه عيبا كبيرا وخاصة عند عائلتها فقد آلفت أن ترى أخواتها الإناث ووالدتها يرتدنه منذ نعومة أظفارها، مشيرة إلى أن زوجها لم يطلب منها أن تنزعه لأنه يعلم أن ذلك من العادات التي يجب المحافظة عليها.



وعن إنجابها دون أن يرى زوجها وجهها أشارت الجحدري إلى أن ذلك لا يعد مهما فقد اعتاد ألا يرى وجه والدته وأخواته الإناث مؤكدة أن الألفة والمودة هما أساس العلاقة الزوجية وليس الوجه. في حين أكدت نوره زوجة ابنها، وهي أم لسبعه أبناء أن من العادات التي ورثتها عن عائلتها ارتداء البرقع حتى في منزلها ومع عائلتها وزوجها، وقد طلب زوجها منها مرارا أن تنزع البرقع داخل المنزل لكنها امتنعت عن ذلك مبينه أنها تنام واضعة البرقع على وجهها مما سبب ضيق لزوجها، والذي حسب حديثها اعتاد على رؤية وجه أمه مرتدية بالبرقع.


ودا الرابط اللى اخد منه الموضوع

انا مش عارفه ابطل ضحك
يابخت الرجاله المسحين
يحمدو ربنا

30:30:30:​


----------



## losivertheprince (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

*سلام المسيح :
مش موضوع ضحك بأمانه ده بجد موضوع يحزن جدآ 
لغاية امتي الشيطان هيفضل مسيطر وفارد اذرعة الجهل علي الناس الحمد لله انا عندنا في مصر اني بشوف 
ولو ان ........... مش عارف اقول ايه بجد ربنا يرحمنا من الجهل *​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :
> مش موضوع ضحك بأمانه ده بجد موضوع يحزن جدآ
> لغاية امتي الشيطان هيفضل مسيطر وفارد اذرعة الجهل علي الناس الحمد لله انا عندنا في مصر اني بشوف
> ولو ان ........... مش عارف اقول ايه بجد ربنا يرحمنا من الجهل *​



اكيد طبعا انت عندك حق
بس انا منكرش انى اول مقريت الموضوع موت من الضحك
ضحكت على التخلف اللهى هما فيه
مين يقدر يتجوز واحدة من غير ما يشوف وجهها
ربنا يرحمنا
وشكر لمروك​


----------



## fullaty (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

ده فى العصر الجاهلى مفيش كده 

طيب الجواز موده ورحمه .......موده بمين ورحمه بايه ده مش عارف بتكلم مع مين اصلا 

ويفرق زاى بين والدته واخته وزوجته اذا كانوا كلهم مش باينين من ورا البراقع

بجد ربنا يرحمنا 

ميرسى يا بنت الفادى على نقلك الموضوع لينا ​


----------



## merna44 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

ههههههههه هاي تكنلوجية مال محجبات اخر زمن ههههه واللة متت من ضحك هذا جهل والى متى ؟:yahoo:


----------



## †السريانيه† (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

ايه ده  انا بجد استغربت  هما لدرجه دي واصلين للجهل
حاجه تجنن  مش عارفه اعلق اكتر بس  ربنا يهديهم
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

*هههههههههههه

هى حاجة تضحك وتحزن فى نفس الوقت

حتى كمان جوزها مش يقدر يشوف وشها

ربنا يرحمهم

ميرسى على الموضوع​*


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

تخلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف


الله يساعد رياجيلهم شون متحمليهم


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ده فى العصر الجاهلى مفيش كده
> 
> طيب الجواز موده ورحمه .......موده بمين ورحمه بايه ده مش عارف بتكلم مع مين اصلا
> 
> ...



انا اللى بشكرك يا فيبى على تعلقيك الجميل ومرورك الاجمل

بس انا عايزة افهم يعنى
هو ازاى الراجل يكون طول الوقت شايف مراته عبارة عن
خيمه سودة قدامه ملهاش اى ملامح
ودى مراته مش واحدة ماشيه فى الشارع عاديه
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



merna44 قال:


> ههههههههه هاي تكنلوجية مال محجبات اخر زمن ههههه واللة متت من ضحك هذا جهل والى متى ؟:yahoo:





متهيلى الجهل دا هينتهى قريب مع انتهاء الاسلام
ولا فى حد شايف غير كده:smile01
شكرا للمرور
​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



†السريانيه† قال:


> ايه ده  انا بجد استغربت  هما لدرجه دي واصلين للجهل
> حاجه تجنن  مش عارفه اعلق اكتر بس  ربنا يهديهم
> سلام ونعمه​



سلام ونعمه يا سكر
شكرا لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> 
> هى حاجة تضحك وتحزن فى نفس الوقت
> 
> ...



تخيلى يا ينبوع
جوزها ومش عارف يشوف وشها
نفسى اعرف اتجوزها ازاى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
تخيلو حتا والراجل نايم شايف خيمه سودة جمبه على السرير
ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك
​


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> تخلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللف
> 
> 
> الله يساعد رياجيلهم شون متحمليهم




انا عايزة افهم حاجه هو ايه اللى جابر الرجاله على كدة
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## nasra (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

طيب الخبر ده مش احسن من اللبناني الماروني العريس الي 

في ليلة زفافو قام بخلع ملابس عروستو وسط المعازيم وتصفيقهم

على حسب ما روت احدى المجلات وصورتها بالصور وانا متأكده

انكم شفتوها ولكن طبعا وهيا متظلله من الرقابة 

( عذراً اذا خدشت حياء احدكم ) 

سلام


----------



## asula (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

بصراحة هو الموضوع يدوش
لان الزوج ان كشف على الجسم كلو 
بقى بس الوجه حارم ينكشف علي
طيب اذا هي هشكل خلي تبقى قاعدة بيت اهلها
يا ربي شنو هالوضع الماساوي
طيب ممكن سؤال هم كيف قدرو يخلفو 
ههههههههههههههه 
جنون فنون 
سوري على صراحتي بس ما قدرت احتمل
هههههههههههههههههه
الرب ينور حياتهم​


----------



## la Vierge Marie (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

بحسب علمي ان المراة في الاسلام من الواجب عليها ان تتزين لزوجها
و في الخبر نفسه مذكور ان هاد الحاجة من عاداتهم و تقاليدهم يعني من مش من الاسلام
انا كمان باسال نفس السؤال قدروا يخلفو ازاي....حاجة غربية
و شكرا جزيلا على الخبر​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



بنت الفادى قال:


> انا عايزة افهم حاجه هو ايه اللى جابر الرجاله على كدة
> شكرا لمرورك​





انا عارفة !! :new6:


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



nasra قال:


> طيب الخبر ده مش احسن من اللبناني الماروني العريس الي
> 
> في ليلة زفافو قام بخلع ملابس عروستو وسط المعازيم وتصفيقهم
> 
> ...



لا الحقيقه احنا مشفناش حاجه
وبعدين احنا  مش بنقول حاجه غلط ولا مقلفنها يانلس
ديما ظلمنى
فى حد يتجوز واحدة 30 سنه يا عالم وميشفش وشها
لا وايه جايب منها 3 عيال
ينهار ملون
انا عايزة اسالك سوال
لو انتى منقبه يا ترى جوزك مش هيشوف وشك
بالرغم انو جوزك
ويا ترا دا حرام انو يشوف وشك
وياريت تقوليلى فى انهى ايه بالقران فرض عليكى النقاب ياختى هداكى الله
ربنا معاكم ويرشدك
عجبى​


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



asula قال:


> بصراحة هو الموضوع يدوش
> لان الزوج ان كشف على الجسم كلو
> بقى بس الوجه حارم ينكشف علي
> طيب اذا هي هشكل خلي تبقى قاعدة بيت اهلها
> ...



ربنا يبارك حياتك
كلامك بكل تاكيد مظبوط
ربنا يفتح عقولهم ويرشدهم
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



la Vierge Marie قال:


> بحسب علمي ان المراة في الاسلام من الواجب عليها ان تتزين لزوجها
> و في الخبر نفسه مذكور ان هاد الحاجة من عاداتهم و تقاليدهم يعني من مش من الاسلام
> انا كمان باسال نفس السؤال قدروا يخلفو ازاي....حاجة غربية
> و شكرا جزيلا على الخبر​



شكرا ليك لمرورك ولتعليقك
وبصراحه كلنا بضم صوتنا لصوتك وبنسال نفس سوالك

:t7:​


----------



## monlove (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

*واية الغريب في كدة يا بنت الفادي من مجتمع 
مبدائة في الحياه هو التخلف والرجعية *


----------



## بنت الفادى (20 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



monlove قال:


> *واية الغريب في كدة يا بنت الفادي من مجتمع
> مبدائة في الحياه هو التخلف والرجعية *



الغريب يا مينا
انى احنا بقينا فى عصر التكنولوجيا والعلم الحديث والتقدم
ولسه فى ناس عايشه فى تخلف
الناس دى مش بيفهمو ليه​


----------



## دروب (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

الله يساعدهم ويعينهم على هذا الجهل الذي اوصلهم اليه اصحاب العقول المتحجرة
والله ينور حياتهم بالعلم والانفتاح


----------



## بنت الفادى (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



دروب قال:


> الله يساعدهم ويعينهم على هذا الجهل الذي اوصلهم اليه اصحاب العقول المتحجرة
> والله ينور حياتهم بالعلم والانفتاح



امين
شكرا لمرورك دروب​


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

احبائى مش كل الى نقراة نصدقة دول هم اصل الخطية فى العالم بشهادة داؤد النبى  القائل  ويل لى فان غربتى قد طالت على وسكنت فىمساكن قيدارا ( ومعنى قيدارا فى المزمور هى قبيلة من قبائل الاسماعلين مشهورة بانها تعمل كل مايغضب اللة ومكانها كانت الارض العربية اى السعودية ) صلو من اجلى


----------



## twety (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

ربنا يرحم

طب وليه اتجوزت دى اصلا

ياسبحان الله


----------



## blackrock (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

فيبي بتسأل يعرف ازاي يفرق بين زوجته وبنته ووالدته وهن مختفيات خلف البراقع

اسمحيلي اقولك انه معاهم مش هتفرق هو مين معاه امه ولا اخته .... ولا مراته
وده طبعا زي ما بيعمل المعلم الكبير

الكلام واضح أظن

صللوا لهم كتـيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## nagi-faraaoon (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

ارجو ان تعلمو انكم الان ترتكبون خطية وويل لمن تاتى منة العثرة افيقو  لاتجعلو ابليس يجركم اى الخطية


----------



## tota E (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

:big29::36_1_11::smi200:بجد انا مت من الضحك الموضوع فظيع وانا بضحك بقول فيه كده   
ميرسى على هذا الموضوع بس هو نكتة احسن من موضوع بصراحة لى فترة 
كبيرة مبضحكش  بس طبعن بعد الموضوع ده كل مفتكره هضحك:big37:


----------



## MrFadi (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



بنت الفادى قال:


> [
> 
> URL="http://www.copticnews.ca/a_oct2007/216_saudi_arabia.htm"]
> ودا الرابط اللى اخد منه الموضوع[/URL]
> ...



*طيب ممكن الرابط من العربية عشان المصداقية؟*


----------



## سيرافيم مجدي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

ربنا يرحمنا ويبعد ده عن بلدنا


----------



## sosana (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

ايه التخلف ده
الناس دي بتفكر ازاي ، في حاجة اسمها واحد ميشوفش وجهه مراته بعد مايعدي 30 سنةو اكتر
والله بجد حاجة تضحك
ربنا يفوقهم من الجهل اللي هما فيه


----------



## googa2007 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

*يا أمة ضحكت من جهلها الامم
مقولة شهيرة تنطبق على هذة الناس
ولاتعليق اكثر *​


----------



## nasra (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

الاخت بنت الفادي 

سألتيني هل في الاسلم ان المرأة تغطي وشها عن زوجها او تمنعه 

عن النظر الى وجهها ومحاسنه ؟ اقول لك كلا

فليس ذلك من الاسلام من شيء

بالعكس على المرأة المسلمة ان تعتني بنفسها ونظافتها وحسنها

وقد قال رسول الله ان الله جميل يحب الجمال

حتى ان رسول الله حينما كان يرجع من معركة يمنع المقاتلين الذين كانوا

في اشد الحاجة الى بيوتهم عن بيوتهم اذا وصلوا المدينة ليلا

حتى يعطي فرصة ووقت لتتهيء كل امرأة بالهيئة الحسنة لملاقات زوجها

وقال باللفظ ( حتى تتمشط الشعثة )

اختي في الاسلام عندنا لا يجوز ازالة شعر الحاجب ولكن ذهب بعض او معظم

الفقهاء انه للمرأة اذا رغب زوجها بذلك سماح لها 

وانا قلت ما قلته سابقا لكي تشعروا بأن كلامكم بهذه الطريقة فيه ظلم

فرأيت ان تذوقوا بعض منه 

وبالنسبه للذي قال يا امة ضحكت من جهلها الامم

اقول لك       يا امة اشمئزت من عُريها الامم


----------



## +مادونا+ (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

ده جهللللللللللللل وتخلففففففففففف لالا تعليق


----------



## بنت الفادى (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

سلام ومحبه رب المجد يسوع المسيح
 انا بشكر كل اللى اتكرمو ومرو على الموضوع
واللى كتبو تعلقتهم الجميله
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​بالنسبه nasra 
بتقولى ان الرسوال حلل كل حاجه معدا ازاله شعر الحاجب
ممكن توضحى السبب
مهو مش كل حاجه نسمعها نعملها لازم نعرف ليه​


----------



## nasra (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

جميل انك تفكري وتحبي تفهمي 

بصراحة اعجبت فيكِ 

بالنسبة لسبب نهي الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام المرأة او حتى الرجل

إزالة شعر الحاجب لعلة وسبب معين وهو في المقام الاول 

( تغيير لخلق الله )

ربنا خلقتنا واحسن تكوينا ومش محتاجين في الاساس لاي حاجة نشيلها

مننا بس علشان تنزين ويكون فيه تغير للخلق 

وانتي شايفة ازاي الممثلات والمغنيات الي كل هدفهم يظهرو بمظهر

جميل حتى لو كان فيه قلة ادب اول ما يغيرو بيغيرو شكل حاجبهم 

وبتلاقيها بقت انسانة تانية

عندك مثلا الي اسمها نجوى كرم شفتلها صورة قبل ما تشيل حواجبها

كانت رمز الرجولة دلوقتي بقت رمز الانوثة

وسبحان الله وجد العلماء انو ازالة شعر الحاجب بيعمل على ضعف النظر

لانك بتشيلي الشعرة من جذورها الي هيا جمبها شعيرات الاعصاب وبتعمل على

تهديل الجفون ومش تقولي جبتي الكلام ده منين حقولك اعملي سيرش

 لاي موقع علمي خاص بالكلام ده غربي  كان ولا عربي الي تحبيه .

محبتنا للزينة والعمل عليها لا يعني ان نغير من خلقنا الا للضرورة ومن صبر

وحتسب فله عند الله خير جزاء .


----------



## asula (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

طيب ممكن سؤال ليكي يا اختي نصرا 
في شعر مش فقط بالحاجب وانما في مختلف اماكن الجسم 
يعني مثلا في اليد والرجل وتحت الابط وغيرها من الاماكن
طيب البنت من تشيل كل هذا الشعر وبالاخص بيوم الزواج
اليس هذا تغير بخلقة الله ولا انا غلطانة
او حرم فقط الحاجب؟؟؟
بالاضافة الى هذا انتم دائما تقولون اهم شي نظافة المراة 
فاذا ابقت كل هذا الشعر بالجسم اصبحت غابة مخيفة  
مع احترامي للكل

انتظر منكي الاجابة
اختك اسولة​


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 صدقينى يا asula كنت هقول نفس الكلام دا
وبعدين يعنى هو شعر الحاجب هو اللى هيغير خلقه ربنا
 يعنى انا دلوقتى بنت الفادى ولما اعمل حوجبى هبقا وحدة تنيه
حاجه غريبه فعلا
ولسه يا ما هنشوف
بس مستنين ردك يا نصرا على سوال asula
ربنا ينور بصرتك​


----------



## asula (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

هههههههههههههههه القلوب عند بعضها يا بنت الفادي
 وحنشوف شنو الرد 
المشكلة انهم بيصدقو هالاشاء 
وطبعا هي حتقول هذي نظافة ومن هذا الكلام
يا الهي ما اعرف شنو اقول؟؟
الرب ينور حياتكي​


----------



## nasra (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

سبحان الله

انا مصدقت اني لقيت وحدة بتحاول تفكر شويه 

نرجع تاني واتمنى تكون اخر مرة 

لو عندكم سؤال فكرتوا فيه قبل ما تكتبوه شويه ماشي انا مستعدة بس سؤال

وانتي مش مكلفة نفسك النظر اليه اصلا يبقى فيه افلاس منك 

بالنسبة لشعر الجسم انا حقولك حاجة

لو انتي ازلتي شعر جسدك وطبعا الي مفيش حد حيشوفو الا الناس

الي مسموح ليهم يشوفوكي اصلا ( اشك انك عندك النية انك تفهمي دي )

المهم

لو انتي زلتيه من ايدك ولا رجلك هيختلف شكلهم ؟؟ يعني هتطلع ولا تنزل ولا 

حتى تتأذى ؟؟؟ مفيش لا تغير للشكل ولا سبب علمي مؤذي لو شلتو  وبعدين 

مش لازم اصلا تشيليه لو كان خفيف

بس لو كنتي غوريلا طبعا ليكي العذر محدش يقدر يقولك لا

ونفس العذر للي حواجبها تخينة جدا وشكلها منفر لا مانع من تهذيبها 

شويه بس ارجوكم شويه تفكير .

واهلا وسهلا بيكم في كل وقت.


----------



## nasra (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

سبحان الله

انا مصدقت اني لقيت وحدة بتحاول تفكر شويه 

نرجع تاني واتمنى تكون اخر مرة 

لو عندكم سؤال فكرتوا فيه قبل ما تكتبوه شويه ماشي انا مستعدة بس سؤال

وانتي مش مكلفة نفسك النظر اليه اصلا يبقى فيه افلاس منك 

بالنسبة لشعر الجسم انا حقولك حاجة

لو انتي ازلتي شعر جسدك وطبعا الي مفيش حد حيشوفو الا الناس

الي مسموح ليهم يشوفوكي اصلا ( اشك انك عندك النية انك تفهمي دي )

المهم

لو انتي زلتيه من ايدك ولا رجلك هيختلف شكلهم ؟؟ يعني هتطلع ولا تنزل ولا 

حتى تتأذى ؟؟؟ مفيش لا تغير للشكل ولا سبب علمي مؤذي لو شلتو  وبعدين 

مش لازم اصلا تشيليه لو كان خفيف

بس لو كنتي غوريلا طبعا ليكي العذر محدش يقدر يقولك لا

ونفس العذر للي حواجبها تخينة جدا وشكلها منفر لا مانع من تهذيبها 

شويه بس ارجوكم شويه تفكير .

واهلا وسهلا بيكم في كل وقت.


----------



## asula (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

ههههههههههههههه بس انتي حرمتي ازالة شعر الحاجب 
وسمحتي بالباقي
طيب انتي ما جاوبتي على سؤالي
انا سؤالي كان هو الوحدة من تشيل شعر جسمها هو معناها انها تغير خلقة ربها
ولا لان الراجل حيستمتع به يعني هذا حلال
هو الله سبحانه خلق المراة بجسم به شعر بكل مكان بس شوية اخف من الرجل
طيب هذا خلقة ربك 
ليش مسموح هنا ومش مسموح هنا
وليش الراجل من حقه ان يشوف نظافه الجسم 
لعد الوجه شنو ؟؟
هي المراة مجرد بدي بدون راس؟؟
ولا شنو
وبعدين من قلتي غورلا
انا سالتك بادب جاوبي بادب​ 
وشنو فرق بين شعر الجسم وشعر الحاجب؟؟
كلو شعر وقذارة
على فكرة كل البنات المسلمات قبل البلوغ او بعد البلوغ بفترة تقوم تشيل الشعر كلة بحجة النظافة والوضوء
هههههههههههه عن جد في تناقض مو طبيعي​


----------



## asula (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

لو انتي ازلتي شعر جسدك وطبعا الي مفيش حد حيشوفو الا الناس

الي مسموح ليهم يشوفوكي اصلا ( اشك انك عندك النية انك تفهمي دي )​ 
 
​​
سوري بس مش فاهمة شنو قصدتي بهذي الجملة ؟؟ اتمنى التوضيح
​


----------



## بنت الفادى (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



asula قال:


> لو انتي ازلتي شعر جسدك وطبعا الي مفيش حد حيشوفو الا الناس
> 
> الي مسموح ليهم يشوفوكي اصلا ( اشك انك عندك النية انك تفهمي دي )​
> 
> ...



على فكرة يا asula
انتى عسوله قوى وبتحسى باللى فى قلبى
هقولك انا بقا هى تقصد ايه بالجمله اللى قالتها دى​


asula قال:


> لو انتي ازلتي شعر جسدك وطبعا الي مفيش حد حيشوفو الا الناس
> 
> الي مسموح ليهم يشوفوكي اصلا ( اشك انك عندك النية انك تفهمي دي )
> 
> ...


----------



## asula (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

ههههههههههههههههههه تسلمي يا بنت الفادي على التوضيح 
وانا مثلك حنتظر جوابها 
وحنشوف شنو حتحكي هالمرة ​


----------



## asula (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

حبيبتي بنت الفادي انتي بتساليني لو تسالي نصرة؟؟​


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



asula قال:


> حبيبتي بنت الفادي انتي بتساليني لو تسالي نصرة؟؟​




لا يا حبيبتى مستغناش عنك
بس انا بسال نصره
هى مش بترد علينا ليه
:t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## جاسى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

*ادا بجدددددددد
هههههههههههههههههه
طب كويس بجد داحنا كده بقى مش محترمين دانا اخويا وبابا واللى فى الشارع شافونى واللى فى الكنيسه واللى فى الكليه واللى فى العيله 
ينهااااار اسود دانا  بقى على كده ...............
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد ميرسى خالص على الموضوع اللى يطمن ده 
بس عندى تعليق يعنى انا افهم من كده انى رجاله البلد ديه عمرهم ما شافوا بنات او ستات ازاى يعنى طب يعرفوهم منين واى دين وقانون يقول كده
سبحان الله
فعلا ربنا يرحمنا
ميرسى خالص يابنوتته الفادى على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



جاسى قال:


> *ادا بجدددددددد
> هههههههههههههههههه
> طب كويس بجد داحنا كده بقى مش محترمين دانا اخويا وبابا واللى فى الشارع شافونى واللى فى الكنيسه واللى فى الكليه واللى فى العيله
> ينهااااار اسود دانا  بقى على كده ...............
> ...



اهلا بالقمر
وانا اقول الموضوع منور  النهردة قوى
شوفتى يا حبيتى اخرت الجهل ايه
ربنا يرحمنا
شكرا لمروك يا سكرة​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

فعلا اية التخلف السعودي دة


----------



## بنت الفادى (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



marounandrew قال:


> فعلا اية التخلف السعودي دة




شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## peace_86 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

إللي ياما يعيش.. ياما يشوف


----------



## peace_86 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

ليش يا مارون تقول التخلف السعودي؟؟؟
أنا كثر ما أحترم مصر وأحبها.. ألاقي العكس؟
إيه ده؟


----------



## asula (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



بنت الفادى قال:


> لا يا حبيبتى مستغناش عنك
> بس انا بسال نصره
> هى مش بترد علينا ليه
> :t33::t33::t33:​



عادي كثير هي اصلا ما جاوبت على سؤالي:shutup22:
مشكورة حبيبتي ​


----------



## azazi (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



marounandrew قال:


> فعلا اية التخلف السعودي دة




السعوديين مو متخلفين  الناس هذي عندهم عادات وتقاليد
مثل اي بلد بالعالم  عاداتهم  غريبه عجيبه ومايصير اني اقرا خبر
مضحك وغريب ومتخلف عن مصري او مصريه اقول ان المصريين متخلفيين
حكم عقلك ..........

كل السعودين استنكرو هالشي  .... انا سعودي واستنكر
الخبر مثلكم تماماً  وكل من قابلته وسمع بالموضوع يضحك


----------



## azazi (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



sosana قال:


> ايه التخلف ده
> الناس دي بتفكر ازاي ، في حاجة اسمها واحد ميشوفش وجهه مراته بعد مايعدي 30 سنةو اكتر
> والله بجد حاجة تضحك
> ربنا يفوقهم من الجهل اللي هما فيه




يعني اتغطي وجهها عن زوجها وتكشف له عن الصدر و اللي تحت السره عادي ......................................:t33:


----------



## peace_86 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



> السعوديين مو متخلفين الناس هذي عندهم عادات وتقاليد
> مثل اي بلد بالعالم عاداتهم غريبه عجيبه ومايصير اني اقرا خبر
> مضحك وغريب ومتخلف عن مصري او مصريه اقول ان المصريين متخلفيين
> حكم عقلك ..........
> ...



*أتضامن معاك..*
أنا عارف إنو الاخ مارون ما يقصد شي..
لكن فعلاً إنزعجنا


----------



## maro20092 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

هههههههههههه

هى حاجة تضحك وتحزن فى نفس الوقت

حتى كمان جوزها مش يقدر يشوف وشها

ربنا يرحمهم

ميرسى على الموضوع


----------



## حبيبي يا رسولي (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

و شو الهبل هادا 

ديننا الحنيف الاسلامي يوضح من تعاليمه أنه ليس هناك عورة بين الرجل و امرأته


----------



## fayse_f (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

غالباً الي بره بيكون ارحم من الي جوه
        ينشر سلامه علي كل الناس والرب يباركك


----------



## تونى 2010 (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

:smil12:ياجماعه ده مش تخلف دى حشمه .:smil12:


----------



## jim_halim (4 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*


ههههه 

حكاية عجيبة فعلاً ... 

طب و يا تري كان أيه شعور عم محمد ده لما رفع البرقع و شاف وجه مراته ؟؟ 

أكيد ندم أشد الندم :t32:



​


----------



## R_love_Y (5 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

30 سنة فاتت الله يساعدو بيها بس الحمد لله طلقها حتى لايعيش 30 سنة اخرى وياها


----------



## بنت الفادى (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمروكم وتعلقكم الجميل​


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

اتفرجوا علي السلالة الاسماعيلية المحمدية بعد مرور قرون من الزمن لكن يبدوا ان الزمن يمضي و يسير في كل مكان معادا جزيرة العرب الرب يرحم


----------



## بنت الفادى (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*



الملك العقرب قال:


> اتفرجوا علي السلالة الاسماعيلية المحمدية بعد مرور قرون من الزمن لكن يبدوا ان الزمن يمضي و يسير في كل مكان معادا جزيرة العرب الرب يرحم




وانا اقول الموضوع منور ليه
الملك العقرب هنا 

بس صدقنى هو الزمن بيسير فى كل مكان حتى الجزيرة العربيه
بس اللى عايز يفهم ويعرف  بيتغير
واللى عايز يفضل فى الجهل دا بيفضل كدا محلك سر

شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## محبة الرسول (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى و بعد:

أولا ليكن في علمكم يا مسيحيين أن الله لم يأمرنا بلبس الحجاب أمام محارمنا ومنهم الزوج و بالتالي تبقى هذه مجرد دعاية مفبركة لتشويه صورة الإسلام و وصفه بالتخلف و لكن الله أمرنا بالستر و الحجاب أمام الأجانب لأن المرأة المسلمة ذرة مكنونة يجب حفظها عن الاعين فإنه كلما  ازدادت قيمة الشيء  كلما ازدادت الحاجة إلى حفظه و ستره و أخيرا أهدي هذه القصيدة لكل مسلمة تؤمن بالله و ملائكته و كتبه و رسله و باليوم الآخر و بالقدر خيره و شره .

أنا درة مكنونة أنا مؤمنة

أنا حرّة ومصونة أنا مسلمة

أنا نجمة في عالم متقلب

أنا شعلة تهدي النفوس الهائمة

هذا حجابي عفتي وكرامتي

أسمو به وله أظل لازمة

فلتسألوا التاريخ عني عن يد

ربت صقور الحق أيد غانمة

يخبركم عني وعن حريتي

عن هامة مرفوعة ومسالمة

أقسمت أن أحيا فدا لعقيدتي

وأظل للإسلام دوما خادمة

لم تغرني الدنيا ولا لذاتها

لم يغوني زيف المبادئ الهادمة

و أرجو أن لا تحذفو هذا الرد  هذه المرة كما فعلتم في المرة السابقة فأنتم الذين تزعمون بحرية التعبير و الرأي  فمن الواجب قبول والرضى عن جميع الردود  كيفما كانت .كما أرجو عدم طردي كما فعلتم للاخ ناصر الإسلام و السلام خير الختام.


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

هههههههههههه
طب يا درة مكنونه
ممكن حضرتك تجبلنا الايه اللى ربنا طلبك فيها بانك تلبسى الحجاب

"عايزين  ننور الناس بس منسبهمش فى التخلف الالزلى اللى هما فيه مش اكتر"
وبعدين حضرتك احنا لا بنلفق ولا بنعمل حاجه مش مصدقه روحى اسالى فى محكمه السعوديه وانتى تتاكدى​


----------



## christ dauter (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

what is that ? ican't believe my self acually ican't believe that there're are ignorance like that today in this world 
lord have marcy 
thanksssssssss


----------



## christ dauter (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

we sure that's right youcan go and check by your self.mahbt el rasol what ever your name when we got stuff like that


----------



## nabil7070 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

اولا من تعاليم الدين الاسلامى ان يرى الرجل وجة زوجتة قبل ان يخطبها .

فهذا كذب واضح لا اساس له من الصحة الاخت بنت الفادى ابحثى عن كذبة ممكن ان تدخل العقل


----------



## محبة الرسول (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى و بعد :أنا ذرة مكنونة و أفتخر 

يابنت فادي طلبتي آية تدل على لبس الحجاب و ها انا قد اتيت بها, قال الله تعالى:

يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك و بناتك و نساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابببهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفورا رحيما .الآية 59 الأحزاب.
كما أتيت لك معها بتفسير 

يقول تعالى آمراً رسوله صلى اللّه عليه وسلم أن يأمر النساء المؤمنات - خاصة أزواجه وبناته لشرفهن - بأن يدنين عليهم من جلابيبهن، ليتميزن عن سمات نساء الجاهلية، والجلباب هو الرداء فوق الخمار، وهو بمنزلة الإزار اليوم، قال الجوهري: الجلباب الملحفة، قالت امرأة من هذيل ترثي قتيلاً لها:
تمشي النسور إليه وهي لاهية ** مشي العذارى عليهن الجلابيب
قال ابن عباس: أمر اللّه نساء المؤمنين إذا خرجن من بيوتهن في حاجة أن يغطين وجوهن من فوق رؤوسهن بالجلابيب ويبدين عيناً واحدة، وقال محمد بن سيرين: سألت عبيدة السلماني عن قول اللّه عزَّ وجلَّ: {يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن} فغطى وجهه ورأسه وأبرز عينه اليسرى، وقال عكرمة: تغطي ثغرة نحرها بجلبابها تدنيه عليها، عن أم سلمة قالت: لما نزلت هذه الآية: {يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن} خرج نساء الأنصار كأن على رؤوسهن الغربان من السكينة وعليهن أكسية سود يلبسنها ""أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم"". وسئل الزهري هل على الوليدة خمار، متزوجة أو غير متزوجة؟ قال: عليها الخمار إن كانت متزوجة، وتنهى عن الجلباب، لأنه يكره لهن أن يتشبهن بالحرائر المحصنات، وقد قال اللّه تعالى: {يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن}.
وروي عن سفيان الثوري أنه قال: لا بأس بالنظر إلى زينة نساء أهل الذمة وإما نهي عن ذلك لخوف الفتنة لا لحرمتهن، واستدل بقوله تعالى: {ونساء المؤمنين}، وقوله: {ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين} أي إذا فعلن ذلك عرفن أنهن حرائر، لسن بإماء ولا عواهر، قال السدي: كان ناس من فساق أهل المدينة يخرجون بالليل حين يختلط الظلام إلى طرق المدينة، فيتعرضون للنساء وكان مساكن أهل المدينة ضيقة، فإذا كان الليل خرج النساء إلى الطرق يقضين حاجتهن، فكان أولئك الفساق يبتغون ذلك منهن، فإذا رأوا المرأة عليها جلباب قالوا: هذه حرة فكفوا عنها، وإذا رأوا المرأة ليس عليها جلباب قالوا: هذه أمة فوثبوا عليها، وقال مجاهد: يتحجبن فيعلم أنهن حرائر فلا يتعرض لهن فاسق بأذى ولا ريبة، وقوله تعالى: {وكان اللّه غفوراً رحيماً} أي لما سلف في أيام الجاهلية حيث لم يكن عندهن علم بذلك، ثم قال تعالى متوعداً للمنافقين وهم الذين يظهرون الإيمان ويبطنون الكفر {والذين في قلوبهم مرض} قال عكرمة وغيره: هم الزناة ههنا، {والمرجفون في المدينة} يعني الذين يقولون جاء الأعداء وجاءت الحروب، وهو كذب وافتراء، لئن لم ينتهوا عن ذلك ويرجعوا إلى الحق {لنغرينك بهم} قال ابن عباس: أي لنسلطنك عليهم، وقال قتادة لنحرشنك بهم، وقال السدي: لنعلمنك بهم، {ثم لا يجاورونك فيها} أي في المدينة {إلا قليلاً ملعونين} حال منهم في مدة إقامتهم في المدينة مدة قريبة مطرودين مبعدين {أينما ثقفوا} أي وجدوا، {أخذوا} لذلتهم وقلتهم، {وقتلوا تقتيلاً}. ثم قال تعالى: {سنّة اللّه في الذين خلوا من قبل} أي هذه سنته في المنافقين إذا تمردوا على نفاقهم وكفرهم، ولم يرجعوا عما هم فيه أن أهل الإيمان يسلطون عليهم ويقهرونهم، {ولن تجد لسنة اللّه تبديلاً} أي وسنّة اللّه في ذلك لا تبدل ولا تغير.

و بدون أن اذهب للمحكمة السعودية فأنا متأكدة من ان الإسلام لم يأمر المرأة بلس الحجاب أمام محارمها  وتبقى تلك مجرد دعاية مفبركة.


----------



## طلعت خيري (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

غير صحيح 

حدث العاقل بما لايعقل فان عقل فلا عقل له


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

حقيقى اكتر من كدة وربنا شفاء  لا املك غير انا اقول ربنا يرحم


----------



## Dina Ramzy (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## enass (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: حاول رؤية وجهها لأول مرة بعد 30 عاماً من الزواج*

:thnk0001:

شايفيين يا جماعة ليي الله حلل الزواج لاجل هاي المواقف اللي صعب :giveup:حلها
بالفعل هاد موقف صعب كتير كتير كتير ولو انو ما في طالق كان خرب البيت الله ستر
انو ربنا حلل الطلاق
الحمد لله  :t19::t19::t19::t19::t19:
.
:new6::new6:


----------

